# Why does pre workout supplement fix my social anxiety?



## feelsmane (May 13, 2015)

Hey guys, some background
i've had social anxiety and BDD since i was a teenager (16) and had very bad depression a couple years ago which i am now over. However my social anxiety and BDD still exist.

A few years ago i started working out at the gym and about a year a go i started taking a preworkout supplement. Now for some strange reason, every time when i take my preworkout and go to the gym afterwards my social anxiety seems to vanish? Like for the rest of the day i feel so calm and relaxed ? Is it the caffeine that does this? 

However, for some reason, it dosn't seem to have the same affect every time i take it. 

I thought maybe it could be because i am simply exercising more and its not the pre workout. But ever since i decided to have a break from it (i kept going to the gym) my social anxiety comes back? Why does this happen? What is it thats in preworkout that seems to calm me down (obviously when i take it im hyped up because of the caffeine but for the rest of the day im extremely calm and relaxed)

i hope this makes sense.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi feelsmane. Can you please post the ingredients of the supplement? Thanks.


----------



## feelsmane (May 13, 2015)

dadadoom said:


> Hi feelsmane. Can you please post the ingredients of the supplement? Thanks.


sorry i should of been more specific:

Beta Alanine 1500mg
Creatine Nitrate 1000mg
Arginine AKG 1000mg 
Vitamin C 250mg
L-Tyrosine 200mg
Caffeine 160mg
Bitter Orange 50mg
Niacinamide 30mg
Folate 150mcg
Pryidoxal 5-phosphate 35mcg
Vitamin B12 20mcg

Other ingredients: Natural/Aritifical flavours, Silicon dixoide, Calcium sillicate, citric acid, artificial colour


----------



## WesCody (Jan 27, 2016)

It depends what pre workout supplement you take. Some will cause anxiety for people if it is too stim-heavy. Conversely, if it has low stimulants and even cognitive/ nootropic ingredients like L-theanine, then it might ease your anxiety... Some pre workouts with cognitive abilities you can find here. I see that your ingredient list has caffeine (160mg). Anything under 200mg's is all that you need in a pre workout supplement. There are some out there with over 300+ which is way too high and will most likely cause anxiety/ edgy feeling.

Also, the reason why you feel calm and relaxed after your workouts could be the fact you're releasing natural endorphin's during your workout. I usually feel great after my morning workouts and calm throughout the day. If I don't workout or go for a run however, I will feel a bit edgy.


----------

